# Tsuka Photoshoot!!



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka was being a camera hog for once 
pardon his fatness. hes a perch potato


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww he is gorgeous


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Great photos! How can you take such good shots? I never can. Sunny would have changed the pose by the time I got the camera out.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

patience and a new camera  im loving this camera 

kodak easyshare c142


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Those are great pictures !!! Tsuka is so pretty they really natural too


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Look at the detail on those feathers! Great pictures, such a handsome subject


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

How did you take thoughs photos? There amazing!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i took them with my kodak easyshare c142 camera
its very cheap for a camera 

also i took photography in high school


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

nice work tsuka  great poses and he looks so adorable..


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice to see he can be a good boy for a little while. Nice pics.


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

gorgoous just stunning there some real awesome photos


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you guys


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

These pics are wonderful, Tsuka is stunning. Love the second one and the fluffy one especially


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

He is adorable!! Beautiful photos


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a handsome bub. Love the pictures with his wings out.


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

i love the first one was u super close or do u have to zoom in, cause i has a big DSLR cause im a photographer and i have trouble getting my camera to focus that close?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my camera is good for macro photography

hint: when you get as clear as you can as close as you can... crop the photo


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

With DSLRs to get in close, you need a macro lens  The benefit of point and shoot cameras is that they are usually pretty good at macro stuff - with my old one I used to be able to take a picture from 1" away. 

Nice pics!


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

gorgeous photos tsuka..i love the second one with just the eye...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sarah thats my favourite too


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Excellent pics! I love the term, "perch potato" - that fits Woodstock too.


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

Great pics!!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Looooove the photos! 
He's a spunk!


----------



## AiSell (Jan 22, 2008)

God does not anywhere in this beautiful bird of... Congratulations ! Beautiful is :*


----------

